# Can I use....



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm checking out my local landscape stores and I'm wondering if I can use these diferent types of rock.

- Flagstone?
- River Jack?
- River Run?

Thx for the advice...
JD


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I could be way off base, but other than flagstone, those sound like "local common" or nicknames for the rocks. 
Post picts. and someone may be able to help you.
 
Alicem


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i read somewhere that if you put pieces in water and see any oily sheen to not use it.i also read that if you put baking soda in the water and it bubbles to skip too,the rocks are acidic.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

They told me is was the same as river rock


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Would roofing slate be acceptable for buidling a structure in my tank?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

if its river rock you should be ok.not sure about roofing slate?


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks fishwolfe


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Also, check to see if they added any mildecides to the roofing slate.
Do they pre-seal those slates and if so, is that toxic to fish?
:-? 
Sorry to raise more questions, I just want your fish to be safe.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

natural slate should be fine, though ones made of reconstituted slate probably wouldn't be.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry but what is reconstituted


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

its when they use slate dust, and then glue it back together, we got them on the house, dont know how widely available they are, the natural slates were easy to find though.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't find any slate in my area except my local LFS. And they charge an arm and a leg for it. I have found 12x12 tiles, and my friend suggested that I use that and use a hammer to break it up. But it doesn't look natural, or does it?


----------



## 3569Ryan (Jul 8, 2008)

travertine tiles would look pretty natural I don't know what they might do to your ph


----------

